# The most obvious question ever!



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Two weeks from trigger or two weeks from transfer?!

Sorry for the pretty obvious question but not actually sure! 

I have read here it's from transfer but on other web sites it's from trigger!

Keen to only test when I am supposed to to avoid a false negative or positive 

Thanks! Was thinking I would test a week today - 10dp5dt - too early?!

Today I am just 3dp5dt.

  


Xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I always though 2w from EC as that's the equivalent of OV

So 14dpo you should get a true result (9dp 5dt for you) however... You do hear of a bfn turning after that point, my clinic do an 18 day 2ww!


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Ms Apple

My OTD was 10dp5dt I hope that helps!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep 2 weeks from egg collection - so 10dp5dt should be fine x


----------



## lambanana (Jul 8, 2010)

I tested 2 weeks after collection which is what my clinic advised.


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ditto  my instruction was 2 weeks from ec. Good luck


----------

